# cpu 100%

## lordalbert

Ciao. Sto notanto che se emergo deluge, quando compila boost (una sua dipendenza) la cpu va a 100% e si blocca il computer, diventa incredibilmente lento, inusabile.

La stessa cosa mi è successa 2-3 giorni fa quando ero momentaneamente su opensuse, e il processo incriminato quella volta era beagled-help 

Ora su gentoo, stesso problema, htop segna la cpu al 100% ma non segna quale processo la sta usando tutta....

Può essere un errore di compilazione di boost oppure qualcosa in genere? Io ho anche pensato a un problema hw... possibile?

ah, dimenticavo, anche la ram era quasi al max...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

domanda stupida hai una partizione di swap ? e' attiva?

----------

## lordalbert

no... effettivamente fino a poco fa l'avevo, poi ho deciso di non usarla più...

ma può essere quello il problema? ma che relazione ha con la cpu?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> no... effettivamente fino a poco fa l'avevo, poi ho deciso di non usarla più...
> 
> ma può essere quello il problema? ma che relazione ha con la cpu?

 Se finisce la memoria a disposizione il sistema parte in modalità roulette russa, killando uno o + processi (ipotizzo killando quello/i che + occupano). Questa operazione però, eseguita in un ambiente con poche risorse, richiede un certo tempo. Se aspetti un poco linux dovrebbe esser in grado d auto-risolvere il problema.

La soluzione migliore è aumentare la RAM e/o aggiungere uno spazio di swap appropriato.

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   no... effettivamente fino a poco fa l'avevo, poi ho deciso di non usarla più...
> 
> ma può essere quello il problema? ma che relazione ha con la cpu? Se finisce la memoria a disposizione il sistema parte in modalità roulette russa, killando uno o + processi (ipotizzo killando quello/i che + occupano). Questa operazione però, eseguita in un ambiente con poche risorse, richiede un certo tempo. Se aspetti un poco linux dovrebbe esser in grado d auto-risolvere il problema.
> 
> La soluzione migliore è aumentare la RAM e/o aggiungere uno spazio di swap appropriato.

 

eh, ma... a parte che ho 512MB di ram, non sono tanti ma neanche pochi... appena acceso consumava 40MB di ram (sistema base + xfce4).. ho solo compilato deluge...e se compilo altri sw non ci sono problemi...

tutto questo utilizzo di risorse non mi sembra "proporzionato"...

EDIT: ho provato a riemergere boost, la ram da 50-60 sale ripidamente fino a completarsi, e il computer non risponde quasi più... lentissimo.... ma se (appena prima) blocco la compilazione (crtl+c) il picco di ram usata cala drasticamente tornando a livelli ottimali. Strana cosa, no?

Se emergo altri pacchetti no....

----------

## randomaze

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> EDIT: ho provato a riemergere boost, la ram da 50-60 sale ripidamente fino a completarsi, e il computer non risponde quasi più... lentissimo.... ma se (appena prima) blocco la compilazione (crtl+c) il picco di ram usata cala drasticamente tornando a livelli ottimali. Strana cosa, no?

 

A presicndere che boost è un pacchetto abbastanza oneroso da compilare (quindi non lo vedrei comunque strano) il primo dubbio che mi viene é un'altro: per caso utilizzi la compilazione in RAM?

----------

## lordalbert

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   EDIT: ho provato a riemergere boost, la ram da 50-60 sale ripidamente fino a completarsi, e il computer non risponde quasi più... lentissimo.... ma se (appena prima) blocco la compilazione (crtl+c) il picco di ram usata cala drasticamente tornando a livelli ottimali. Strana cosa, no? 
> 
> A presicndere che boost è un pacchetto abbastanza oneroso da compilare (quindi non lo vedrei comunque strano) il primo dubbio che mi viene é un'altro: per caso utilizzi la compilazione in RAM?

 

non credo... io non l'ho impostata (ma nel caso, come si fa a controllare?)

Ho già compilato anche gnome, firefox... anche quelli onerosi.... ma nessun problema.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A presicndere che boost è un pacchetto abbastanza oneroso da compilare (quindi non lo vedrei comunque strano) il primo dubbio che mi viene é un'altro: per caso utilizzi la compilazione in RAM?

 Ci stavo pensando anche io... un uso così massivo di RAM potrebbe esser anche causato da ciò

----------

## lordalbert

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   A presicndere che boost è un pacchetto abbastanza oneroso da compilare (quindi non lo vedrei comunque strano) il primo dubbio che mi viene é un'altro: per caso utilizzi la compilazione in RAM? Ci stavo pensando anche io... un uso così massivo di RAM potrebbe esser anche causato da ciò

 

e come si fa a vederlo? Cmq, succede solo con quel pacchetto, strano...

----------

## lordalbert

ho provato a creare la swap, e si è risolto... anche se è stata usata solo 34MB di swap. 

Ma è normale che la ram abbia molti sbalzi durante la compilazione, e che cmq aumenti di molto? Credevo usasse soltanto la cpu...

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho notato che alcuni pacchetti fanno un utilizzo smisurato della ram durante la compilazione. Non so bene da cosa dipenda, l'ho notato sul pc della mia ragazza. Ha 1Gb di ram ma evidentemente non bastava, e non ho nemmeno montato /var/tmp/portage in ram. L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente potrebbe essere l'utilizzo di -pipe nelle CFLAGS

----------

